# Power LED strip lights?



## Tempest2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I saw somewhere that u can use an old computer power supply to run LED lights.
My LED are:
LED Type:SMD3528
Length: 5M　
300pcs/reel
Input Voltage: DC12V
Working Current/meter: 0.35-0.4A*
Power consumption:24W/reel
The old computer power supply is :
Extreme AXT 450W
Ac input-115/240 vac
Dc output:+3.3v/max.output current 20A
Dc outpu: +5v/max.output current 24A
Dc output: +12v/max.output current 25A
Dc output: -12v/max.output current 0.8A
". ": +5VSB/max.output current 2A
". ": +3.3V&5V/max.output current 160W
Max power: 450W

If I hook up my lights to the +12v 25A this should power them without issues?
How many reels of led's can I hook up to this?
Can I add a dawn to dusk sensor? And how?
Thanks


----------



## jason 77 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes you can use the +12 volt line of that ATX power supply to power the 12 volt LED light strip. On all the ATX power supplies I have turned into DC power supplies for projects in the past you have to ground the green wire to a black wire to get the unit to turn fully on without being attached to the mother board, some may be different I am not sure what kind of ATX you have. 

As far as how many strips you can hook up to the +12 volt output you have to calculate how many amps are being used by each string. if specs on the LED string you listed above are correct then 24 watts / 12 volts gives you a total of 2 amps for that string. So you can see that you should be able to hook quite a few strings of LEDs to that power supply.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 21, 2013)

I tried this. With many ATX power supplies, you have to (Get this!!) plug a 12v halogen bulb into the 12v line to get adequate voltage. The PSU detects low load and may only give about 10.5v instead of 12v. I assume that once you have enough load on it it'll work without the halogen bulbs.

Oh, and make sure you can reach the 'power on' connection correctly. You'll have to find which wire to bring where with a momentary switch for it.


----------



## monicaled (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the 12V will be suitable


----------

